#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Каччанаготта

## Федор Ф

В Самьютта Никае есть сутта "Каччанаготта" Вот фрагмент, имеющий отношение к реальности мира:

*"Всё существует", — это, Каччана, есть одна крайность". "Ничего не существует", — это, Каччана,  другая крайность".* Без впадения в ту или другую из этих  крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме середины: "С неведением как условием, волевые формации возникают, с волевыми формациями как условием, сознание…. Таково происхождение всей этой массы страдания. Но с полным прекращением неведения приходит прекращение волевых формаций; с прекращением волевых формаций, прекращение сознания…. Таково прекращение всей этой массы страдания.


Так значит нельзя сказать однозначно, что мир реален? Это утверждение - одна из крайностей?

----------


## Топпер

Нельзя сказать, что сущесвуе всё, что относится к саммути сачча - относительной истине. Но нельзя сказать, что всё несуществует, ибо тогда мы будем отрицать параматтха саччу - абсолютную истину, т.е. дхаммы.

----------

Богдан Б (14.08.2013), Сергей Ч (14.08.2013), Степан Т (11.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Мир - это пять совокупностей. В Рохитассе сутта Будда говорит божеству, что конец мира достигается в этом самом теле полутора или двух метров ростом.
"В шести зачался мир, в шести мучится мир", - это о шести дверей чувств.
Какая может быть реальность? Каждый живет в своей реальности, которую рисуют ему его восприятие и сознание. Помните сутту про то, как люди описали одно и то же дерево совершенно по-разному? Будда сказал, что так работает восприятие. По сути, оно создает то, чего нет.
Мы все живем в этой перманентной иллюзии, и лишь Будды и архаты "пребывают в пустотности".
"Ананда, я часто покоюсь в пустотности".
Сейчас же люди о пустоте просто болтают, ибо это состояние ариев, не простых людей. 
Будда говорит, что пять совокупностей все время обманывают нас, и человек начинает продвижение на Пути, когда осознает их эфемерность, призрачность и подобность майе, иллюзии чародея.
Никакого "мира" самого по себе вне совокупностей не существует.
"Кто смотрит на мир как на мираж, как на пузырь - того не видит царь смерти. Взгляни на глупцов, барахтающихся в нем. Там, где барахтаются глупцы, у мудрых нет привязанностей". Дхаммапада.

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (12.08.2013), Микаэль (14.08.2013), Сергей Ч (14.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Никакого "мира" самого по себе вне совокупностей не существует.


Нет? Вы уверены? Или это другая крайность?

----------

Лери (11.08.2013), Топпер- (12.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

В этой сутте, как и во многих других подобных, речь идёт о самостном бытии вещей. "Всё существует" - имеется в виду, что существует самостно, само по себе, эдакие "вещи в себе". Всё не существует - означает, что вообще всё иллюзия. Соответственно, срединный способ - это понимание взаимозависимой и условной природы вещей. То есть вещи существуют реально, но, при этом, не самостно, а условно. Или, можно сказать так, условные фрагменты бытия - реальны, а не нереальны. А вот самосущие объекты бытия - нереальны.

----------

Богдан Б (14.08.2013), Лери (11.08.2013), Маркион (14.08.2013), Микаэль (14.08.2013), Ритл (12.08.2013), Сергей Ч (14.08.2013), Степан Т (11.08.2013), Топпер- (12.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет? Вы уверены? Или это другая крайность?



О мире "вне совокупностей" ничего сказать невозможно, поэтому он выносится за рассмотрение.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> О мире "вне совокупностей" ничего сказать невозможно, поэтому он выносится за рассмотрение.


Он не выносится за рассмотрение.

----------

Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Он не выносится за рассмотрение.


Выносится. См. "Сабба сутту".

----------


## Zom

> Выносится. См. "Сабба сутту".


Не выносится. См. Махахаттхипадопама сутту.

----------


## Жека

> Нет? Вы уверены? Или это другая крайность?


Наверное, нужно тогда начать с того, что есть мир согласно Будде.
"Что такое мир? Звуки и ухо, формы и глаз, запахи и нос, прикосновения и тело, вкусы и язык, идеи и ум. Если кто- то захочет показать нечто вне этого, то он не сможет этого сделать. Почему? Потому что это вне его способностей".
Каждый из нас создает свой мир, исходя из контактов, с которыми встречается. Однако сам по себе контакт не является проблемой, но омрачения заставляют нас контактировать с объектами неумело. Мы не просто смотрим или слышим - мы смотрим или слышим, имея внутри предрасположенность к жажде, злости, самомнению. Все это делает из звуков и форм нечто большее, чем они есть на самом деле.
Понаблюдайте за своим "внутренним диалогом". Ум все время с кем- то беседует, что- то планирует, вспоминает и так далее. Он создает ощущение настоящего, прошлого и будущего, но это лишь ментальные конструкты.
Вот о чем Будда и сказал Бахии: "в видимом только видимое, в слышимом только слышимое..." Не придумывать то, чего нет, не добавлять ничего своим восприятием. 
Отличная сутта "Бочонок меда" в Маджима Никае. Настоятельно рекомендую. Даст ответы на все ваши вопросы

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....018.than.html

----------

SlavaR (11.08.2013), Tong Po (11.08.2013), Богдан Б (14.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (12.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не выносится. См. Махахаттхипадопама сутту.



Посмотрел. И что? Может Вы не понимаете что значит "вне совокупностей"?

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть вещи существуют реально, но, при этом, не самостно, а условно. Или, можно сказать так, условные фрагменты бытия - реальны, а не нереальны


Что значит условные?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Все это делает из звуков и форм нечто большее, чем они есть на самом деле.


В том-то и вопрос - что есть на самом деле?

----------


## Zom

> Что значит условные?


Условные, то есть имеющие лишь примерные границы, а не абсолютные. Например, можно нарисовать мелом круг. Этот круг будет условно-реальной частью бытия, потому что он есть, а не то, чтобы его не было. Но границы круга всегда условны, невозможно найти абсолютную границу, которая выделяла бы из реальности этот самый круг, потому что любые очертания - они условны. Но всё же, когда очертания сделаны, то появляется вполне реальный и видимый феномен - т.е. круг. То же самое с любой существующей вещью, включая и живых существ и их составляющие. Поэтому существа - набор взаимозависимых условных элементов, не более того. И всё это - дуккха.

----------

Богдан Б (14.08.2013), Сергей Ч (14.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Что значит условные?


То, что мы называем домом - это сочетание кирпичей, цемента, бетона, и прочих материалов, созданное руками строителей и появившееся перед этим в уме архитектора и заказчика. 
Реален ли этот дом, если он лишь собрание многих- многих причин и условий? Нет, но и сказать, что дома - нет, тоже нельзя. Благодаря кирпичам , цементу и прочему - возникло то, что в миру именуют жильем, домом.
Путтуджанин (человек из толпы) все видит постоянным, имеющим сущность, приятным или отвратительным. Он цепляется за все завязки и мысли своего ума, постоянно что- то придумавшая.
Будда сравнивал сознание с волшебной иллюзией чародея. Какая может быть сущность и реальность в сознании? И какой мир будет существовать без сознания? 
Все возникает от внимания, потом - контакт, восприятие, чувство, конструкции. Все это происходит мгновенно и постоянно. Возникает и разрушается.

----------

Богдан Б (14.08.2013), Сергей Ч (14.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> В том-то и вопрос - что есть на самом деле?


На самом деле - никакого дела нет.
Есть просто звук, сочетание неких тональностей.
Есть просто форма, сочетание четырех великих элементов.
Будда сказал другому аскету: "Не думай о прошлом, не думай о будущем и не держи то, что происходит прямо сейчас".

----------

Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Хорошо, я все это знаю. И все же... все не просто с реальностью. Я-то как раз всегда ощущал иллюзорность всего. И меня-то как раз следует убеждать, что что-то  реально существует вообще-то. Более того, я думаю, что иллюзии могут иногда и спасти человека. Если утвердиться в прекрасных иллюзиях... то даже можно переродиться в лучшем мире. Но лучше знать правду. Когда-то нужно узнать всю правду. Я вот жил и думал, что что-то прекрасное происходит в моей жизни. Но вдруг я увидел, что в этой жизни ничего вообще не было. Я все придумал. Всю жизнь.
" Все, что бывало, любил беззаветно я.
Все, во что верилось мне.
Жгучие ласки и речи приветные -
Были лишь грезы одне".
Да что это я о себе! Я просто хотел тщательно разобраться с данным фрагментом. А может быть, подсознательно хотел найти доказательства иллюзорности всего. Как-то иллюзии роднее мне, чем страшный реальный мир, который я не в силах изменить. А иллюзию я могу создавать сам и жить в ней. Могу ведь, да? И никакую реальность не впускать в сознание.

----------

Микаэль (14.08.2013), Энн Тэ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> На самом деле - никакого дела нет.
> Есть просто звук, сочетание неких тональностей.
> Есть просто форма, сочетание четырех великих элементов.


Есть еще цвет.

----------


## Zom

Вообще говоря, в иллюзиях лучше не жить. Дхамма - она, наоборот, о том, чтобы увидеть всё таким, каким оно существует на самом деле (yathabhuta). Более того, подлинное отпускание сансары может произойти исключительно тогда, когда всё будет познано именно таким, какое всё существует в действительности. Иных вариантов нет.

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.08.2013), Богдан Б (14.08.2013), Маркион (14.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (12.08.2013), Ритл (12.08.2013), Сергей Ч (14.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Знаете что? Я вам признаюсь - у меня есть маленькое, но выстраданное сомнение. А что, если все условности стремятся к тому, чтобы создать ту самую "вещь в себе" которая только и реальна и важна? То есть, важен круг, а не условность его границ. Важен дом, а не то, что он имеет составные части. Важно то, что создают ментальные конструкты нашего ума, а не то, что это всего лишь конструкты. Хотя, конечно, видение, что это всего лишь конструкты и условности - помогает избежать страдания

----------

Микаэль (14.08.2013), Энн Тэ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А мы и не говорим о реальности. Я в очередной раз обращаю ваше внимание, что реальность и нереальность- две отринутый Буддой крайности.


Реальность предметов и вообще относительного понимания - отринуты конечно. Реальность абсолюных дхамм - об этом Абхидхамма.



> Вы и Зом почему- то спорите с Буддой.


С вами, не с Буддой.



> Я так и не увидела ни одной цитаты, где Будда говорил бы о том, что существует независимый от существа самостоятельный мир.


Выше я привёл и ссылку и цитату небольшую. Там есть о том, по каким причинам появляются те или иные дхаммы. Причины эти отнюдь не только ум.



> Зато я вот что знаю от самого Татхагаты: 
> *"В шести зачался мир, с шестью связан мир, в шести мучится мир"*.


Это о субъективном уровне сансары. Здесь спорить не с чем. Всё верно. Именно такая сансара заканчивается в соответствии с Патиччасамуппадой.

----------

Kittisaro (15.08.2013), Zom (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Реальность предметов и вообще относительного понимания - отринуты конечно. Реальность абсолюных дхамм - об этом Абхидхамма.
> 
> С вами, не с Буддой.
> 
> Выше я привёл и ссылку и цитату небольшую. Там есть о том, по каким причинам появляются те или иные дхаммы. Причины эти отнюдь не только ум.
> 
> Это о субъективном уровне сансары. Здесь спорить не с чем. Всё верно. Именно такая сансара заканчивается в соответствии с Патиччасамуппадой.


Абхидхамма - это не о реальности абсолютных дхамм, а о нереальности относительных))вот в чем дело.
То, что вы прислали в ссылке - это как раз описание бессущностных изменчивых дхамм, которые можно цитируя, описать как:
"Весь мир - лишь череда пустых и обусловленных явлений".
О каком еще мире вы спорите - мне вообще непонятно. Это же разговор ни о чем, философствование по примеру "мир конечен или бесконечен".
Будда на такие вопросы не отвечал, потому что в их основе ложная предпосылки о наличии отдельного от потока дхамм "реального мира", которого нет в Его Учении. Вопрос подобный тому: "А вы хотите исчезнуть?" В его основе - понятие о Я, которое может исчезнуть.

----------

Styeba (16.08.2013), Tong Po (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> В этой сутте Будда говорит о том, что изменчивые формы и т.д. - реально существуют. А вот чего реально не существует - так это _неизменчивых_ форм
> Так вроде ж пришли к консенсусу, что, например, дядя Вася и Будда - это два разных потока. И поток Будды вне дяди Васи, а поток дяди Васи вне Будды.
> А зачем говорить очевидное? Будда от вас не зависит, например. И он покинул независимо от вас сансару-то, меж прочим
> 
> Всё что вы цитируете, имеет отношение исключительно к личностному субъективному миру одного-единственного существа. А не всего мира вообще.


1. А что такое "мир вообще"?
2. Если бы Будда считал нужным заявить о существовании реального независимого от намы рупы мира, он бы заявил. Вы сейчас придумываете то, чего нет в словах Будды. Зачем?
3. То, что мой поток никак не связан с вашим и остальными другими - кто это отрицает? 
4. В сутте Будда (третий раз повторяю) говорит о том, что он следует общепринятым нормам общения и говорит с точки зрения относительной истины, "человек", "существо", я" и так далее. В сутте нет слова "реальный". 
5. Я просила прокомментировать многочисленные приведенные мной цитаты из Канона, а не бхикку Бодхи. Цитаты от Будды.

----------

Styeba (16.08.2013), Tong Po (16.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А мы и не говорим о реальности. Я в очередной раз обращаю ваше внимание, что реальность и нереальность- две отринутый Буддой крайности. Вы и Зом почему- то спорите с Буддой.
> Я так и не увидела ни одной цитаты, где Будда говорил бы о том, что существует независимый от существа самостоятельный мир. 
> Зато я вот что знаю от самого Татхагаты: 
> *"В шести зачался мир, с шестью связан мир, в шести мучится мир"*.


Например лодка, которую можно увидеть и даже потрогать на берегу моря - это действительный, объективно-данный, не воображаемый объект. Так ведь? Если так, то можно сказать, что лодка реальна, ибо она не является плодом моего или вашего сознания. ) А вот при ближайшем рассмотрении мы видим лишь скопление разного рода материальных частей, каждая из которых лодкой не является. Кроме того, деревянные части лодки рано или поздно разрушаться. Таким образом, лодка пуста и безсущностна. Так что говоря о реальности дхамм никто с Буддой не спорит. Ни Бханте Топпер, ни Zom ни отрицают всех этих вещей:

_С(22):98 " Монахи, в этом мире нет ничего, что бы имело постоянную, вечно длящуюся сущность".
 Д(17):8,16 " Все, что меняется - постоянно возникает и исчезает. Постоянно возникая и исчезая, все, чье существование зависит от внешних причин, недостойно вашего внимания и влечения. Не интересуйтесь этим, о монахи, но постарайтесь полностью избавиться от этого"._

Здесь даже наоборот получается - именно отрицание реальности дхамм, которые аничча и анатта -  вот что является спором с Буддой.. ) С этого то и начинаются разного рода иллюзионистские теории, отрицающие Четыре Благородные Истины - "типа нет страдания, нет причин страдания.." и т.д. )

----------

Kittisaro (15.08.2013), Zom (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Например лодка, которую можно увидеть и даже потрогать на берегу моря - это действительный, объективно-данный, не воображаемый объект. Так ведь? Если так, то можно сказать, что лодка реальна, ибо она не является плодом моего или вашего сознания. )
> Здесь даже наоборот получается - именно отрицание реальности дхамм, которые аничча и анатта -  вот что является спором с Буддой.. ) С этого то и начинаются разного рода иллюзионистские теории, отрицающие Четыре Благородные Истины - "типа нет страдания, нет причин страдания.." и т.д. )


Что такое реальность - так и непонятно. 
Давайте определимся тогда, что есть реальность.
Если что- то аничча, это анатта. Анатта это отсутствие сущности.
Как реальность может быть отсутствием сущности? Точнее как отсутствие сущности можно назвать реальность?

----------

Styeba (16.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Абхидхамма - это не о реальности абсолютных дхамм, а о нереальности относительных))вот в чем дело.


Относительных не бывает. Дхаммы на то и дхаммы, что они и есть реальность.



> То, что вы прислали в ссылке - это как раз описание бессущностных изменчивых дхамм, которые можно цитируя, описать как:
> "Весь мир - лишь череда пустых и обусловленных явлений".


Тем не менее они имеют строгую классификацию. Если бы они были относительными (коими их делают сутры праджняпарамиты), тогда делить и классифицировать можно было бы как угодно. Однако классификация строгая. Модели работы сознания построены на вполне чётких обоснованиях.



> О каком еще мире вы спорите - мне вообще непонятно. Это же разговор ни о чем, философствование по примеру "мир конечен или бесконечен".


В конечном итоге Сергей мысль то свёл к правильному вопросу: есть ли что-либо, помимо нашего потока сознания? Или можно даже светси к вопросу о существовании другого живого существа, помимо нас самих. И если оно существует, то как? В каком виде? Как оно будет существовать если мы лишимся органов чувств и не будем воспринимать дхаммы?
Или можно свести к вопросу: есть ли ещё какие-либо силы, помимо нашего ума?

----------

Zom (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь даже наоборот получается - именно отрицание реальности дхамм, которые аничча и анатта -  вот что является спором с Буддой.. ) С этого то и начинаются разного рода иллюзионистские теории, отрицающие Четыре Благородные Истины - "типа нет страдания, нет причин страдания.." и т.д. )


Именно так.
Махаяна стала возможной тогда, когда стало возможным перевести дхаммы из реальных в номинальные.

----------

Мира Смирнова (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Относительных не бывает. Дхаммы на то и дхаммы, что они и есть реальность.
> 
> Тем не менее они имеют строгую классификацию. Если бы они были относительными (коими их делают сутры праджняпарамиты), тогда делить и классифицировать можно было бы как угодно. Однако классификация строгая. Модели работы сознания построены на вполне чётких обоснованиях.
> 
> В конечном итоге Сергей мысль то свёл к правильному вопросу: есть ли что-либо, помимо нашего потока сознания? Или можно даже светси к вопросу о существовании другого живого существа, помимо нас самих. И если оно существует, то как? В каком виде? Как оно будет существовать если мы лишимся органов чувств и не будем воспринимать дхаммы?
> Или можно свести к вопросу: есть ли ещё какие-либо силы, помимо нашего ума?


Я в очередной раз прошу привести цитату Будды о том, что дхаммы есть реальность. Это крайность, этернализм, а не реальность.
Сутты Махаяны тут ни при чем и наличие классификации это систематизация обусловленных бессущностных феноменов, цель которой - не вцепиться в таблицы, а понять, что кроме кружения дхамм, нет никакой другой реальности, и что кружение - это страдание, от которой надо избавиться. Без этого понимания Абхидхамма становится пустой философской забавой с целью увеличить страдания, а не отрезать их.
Помимо нашего потока сознания, есть другие потоки сознания и другие потоки материи. Кто с этим - то спорил? 
Никакого существа нет, кроме этих потоков: "Ты веришь в существо? Это воззрение Мары. В потоке совокупностей земных тебе существа не сыскать" (СН).
Так что вопрос поставлен априори неправильно.

----------

Styeba (16.08.2013), Thaitali (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Именно так.
> Махаяна стала возможной тогда, когда стало возможным перевести дхаммы из реальных в номинальные.


Я понимаю причину вашего сопротивления, это неприятие Махаяны, но тут вообще ни о каких Янах нет речи. Все согласно Канону. 
Просто о пустоте люди сейчас только болтают, так как это состояние Будд и ариев. Дост. Сарипутта постоянно в нем находился. 
Вот что есть пустота с точки зрения Типитаки

ASARATATTHIYA - отсутствие сущности 
AVASAVATATTHIYA - отсутствие контроля
ASAMITATTHIYA - отсутствие "творца", деятеля
SUNNATATTHIYA - пустота

----------

Tong Po (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Засим я прощаюсь ( в этой теме уже навсегда :-)
Нет предмета разговора, как говорил Карлсон.
Хорошо, что благодаря этой теме я вспомнила столько прекрасных цитат и вот напоследок для поклонников реальности:

 Кто смотрит на мир, как смотрят на пузырь Yathā pubbuḷakaṃ passe, yathā passe marīcikaṃ;
как смотрят на мираж, того не видит царь смерти. Evaṃ lokaṃ avekkhantaṃ, maccurājā na passati.
Идите, смотрите на сей мир, подобный пёстрой царской колеснице! Etha passathimaṃ lokaṃ, cittaṃ rājarathūpamaṃ;

Мнящие суть в не- сути - они никогда не достигнут сути.

----------

Ittosai (15.08.2013), Styeba (16.08.2013), Thaitali (16.08.2013), Tong Po (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если что- то аничча, это анатта. Анатта это отсутствие сущности.
> Как реальность может быть отсутствием сущности? Точнее как отсутствие сущности можно назвать реальность?


Идея аничча отрицает не "существование" вещей, а только их перманентность, и точно так же идея анатта утверждает не отсутствие "самости", а отсутствие неизменной "самости", непрестанно существующей как самостоятельная единица. Бхиккху Бодхи говорит об этом так:

"Учение не отрицает существование человека, взятого как психо-физический комплекс (сложное целое). Но оно отрицает, что человек существует как «самость» (эго), как сохраняющееся простое самостное существо. Человек существует, но человек, это – анатта (не самость). Личность, - это комплекс пяти совокупностей (агрегатов), и если сказать, что человек существует, то здесь говорится о том, что это объединенное целое пяти совокупностей существует. Сказать, что человек - анатта (не самость) означает, что нет внутреннего ядра самости, которое возможно найти внутри или за личностью, образованной пятью совокупностями. 
Возможно это легче разъяснить с помощью примера. Допустим мы идем по деревенской дороге ночью. Мы смотрим вниз на землю, и вдруг увидев змею, пугаемся. Затем мы направляем наш фонарь на нее и убеждаемся в том, что это лишь веревка, а не змея. Веревка там была все время, а не змея, однако веревка показалась нам змеей . Наше зрение было обмануто темнотой потому, что мы не направили фонарь на нее. В результате видения змеи, нас охватили страх и волнение. Когда мы обнаружили, что это лишь веревка, видение змеи исчезло. Мы можем сравнить змею, с идеей самости или эго, фонарь с мудростью, и веревку с комплексом пяти совокупностей.
Возможно это легче разъяснить с помощью примера. Допустим мы идем по деревенской дороге ночью. Мы смотрим вниз на землю, и вдруг увидев змею, пугаемся. Затем мы направляем наш фонарь на нее и убеждаемся в том, что это лишь веревка, а не змея. Веревка там была все время, а не змея, однако веревка показалась нам змеей . Наше зрение было обмануто темнотой потому, что мы не направили фонарь на нее. В результате видения змеи, нас охватили страх и волнение. Когда мы обнаружили, что это лишь веревка, видение змеи исчезло. Мы можем сравнить змею, с идеей самости или эго, фонарь с мудростью, и веревку с комплексом пяти совокупностей."

----------

Ittosai (15.08.2013), Kittisaro (15.08.2013), Zom (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

А тема-то вернулась в итоге на круги своя, о том, что нужно уметь понять середину между "всё самостно" и "всё нереально" .)

----------

Kittisaro (15.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Возможно это легче разъяснить с помощью примера. Допустим мы идем по деревенской дороге ночью. Мы смотрим вниз на землю, и вдруг увидев змею, пугаемся. Затем мы направляем наш фонарь на нее и убеждаемся в том, что это лишь веревка, а не змея. Веревка там была все время, а не змея, однако веревка показалась нам змеей . Наше зрение было обмануто темнотой потому, что мы не направили фонарь на нее. В результате видения змеи, нас охватили страх и волнение. Когда мы обнаружили, что это лишь веревка, видение змеи исчезло. Мы можем сравнить змею, с идеей самости или эго, фонарь с мудростью, и веревку с комплексом пяти совокупностей.


.) http://board.buddhist.ru/customprofi...epic3970_1.gif (когда-то очень давно сам своял ))

----------

Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я в очередной раз прошу привести цитату Будды о том, что дхаммы есть реальность. Это крайность, этернализм, а не реальность.


Будда везде говорит о дхаммах, когда говорит об абсолютной истине.



> наличие классификации это систематизация обусловленных бессущностных феноменов, цель которой - не вцепиться в таблицы, а понять, что кроме кружения дхамм, нет никакой другой реальности, и что кружение - это страдание, от которой надо избавиться. Без этого понимания Абхидхамма становится пустой философской забавой с целью увеличить страдания, а не отрезать их.


Если бы классификации были неважны, их бы и не рассматривали.



> Помимо нашего потока сознания, есть другие потоки сознания и другие потоки материи. Кто с этим - то спорил?


В каком виде они существуют? Если не в виде *ваших* дхамм, то как?



> Никакого существа нет, кроме этих потоков:


Что обуславливает потоки? Например, почему два человека могут видеть одну и ту же табуретку?



> ASARATATTHIYA - отсутствие сущности
> AVASAVATATTHIYA - отсутствие контроля
> ASAMITATTHIYA - отсутствие "творца", деятеля
> SUNNATATTHIYA - пустота


Это всё не противоречит тому, что говорю я.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Засим я прощаюсь ( в этой теме уже навсегда :-)
> Нет предмета разговора, как говорил Карлсон.


Совершенно верно, потому что говорим мы об одном и том же, но с разных точек зрения. ) Я например понимаю о чем Вы говорите, а вот Вы своим собеседникам почему-то приписываете этерналистические идеи..




> Кто смотрит на мир, как смотрят на пузырь Yathā pubbuḷakaṃ passe, yathā passe marīcikaṃ;
>  как смотрят на мираж, того не видит царь смерти. Evaṃ lokaṃ avekkhantaṃ, maccurājā na passati.
>  Идите, смотрите на сей мир, подобный пёстрой царской колеснице! Etha passathimaṃ lokaṃ, cittaṃ rājarathūpamaṃ;


Отличная цитата! Ведь если мир полностью нереален, то и смотреть тогда не на что. )) Потому то и говорится везде, что подобно иллюзии, подобно миражу, но никак не чистая иллюзия или мираж. Буддизм - это Взаимозависимое Возникновение, а не очередная версия Май-вады. ) 
Подобно тому, как мираж или магическая иллюзия основываются на реальных компонентах – песке пустыни или магических приспособлениях – то точно также эти ложные концепции возникают на основании объективно существующих вещей, то есть, пяти совокупностей. Однако, ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит их не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными.




> Мнящие суть в не- сути - они никогда не достигнут сути.


Аминь. )

----------

Ittosai (16.08.2013), Zom (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, тема серьезная и сложная. Вот читаю вас и все больше убеждаюсь, насколько Будда был прав по поводу середины между крайностями. Вот эту середину как-то надо уловить. А то все вроде об одном говорят, но небольшой крен в одну или в другую сторону - и получается уже крайность и возникает противостояние. В этом вопросе, думаю, рассуждений недостаточно. Необходимо включать внутреннее видение, интуицию, не знаю, как правильней сказать.




> Например лодка, которую можно увидеть и даже потрогать на берегу моря - это действительный, объективно-данный, не воображаемый объект. Так ведь? Если так, то можно сказать, что лодка реальна, ибо она не является плодом моего или вашего сознания. ) А вот при ближайшем рассмотрении мы видим лишь скопление разного рода материальных частей, каждая из которых лодкой не является. Кроме того, деревянные части лодки рано или поздно разрушаться. Таким образом, лодка пуста и безсущностна


Не знаю насчет лодки. Мне кажется такой анализ неубедительным. Я думаю так: Лодка для нас реальна. И мир для нас реален, потому что мы находимся внутри этого мира, мы уже вовлечены в него. Как актер и зритель спектакля вовлечен в действие происходящее на сцене, и декорации и сюжет, и смех и слезы в этом спектакле становятся реальными для них. Как те дети, строящие замки из песка  - вовлечены в игру. И эти замки, и сама игра и их роли - все реально, зримо для них. Но когда спектакль окончен, грим смыт, декорации убраны, актеры выходят из роли, и все, что происходило на сцене -  перестает волновать участников зрелища и перестает быть реальным. Так же, как и оставленная детьми игра. 
Так же и этот мир, и лодка, и мы - они реальны, покуда мы в них вовлечены, являемся участниками и частью происходящего. И перестают быть таковыми, когда наше вдохновение, наша игра иссякает, декорации убраны, все расходятся по домам. При этом не стоит даже расчленять лодку на части или трогать декорации - они, конечно, не глюки, но...
Вот так я вижу относительную реальность мира. Когда мы выходим из этой вовлеченности, мир перестает быть реальным, и, чаще всего, мы покупаем билет на другой спектакль, в соответствии со своим вкусом. Или, в лучшем случае, перестаем интересоваться театром. 
То есть я хочу сказать, что не анализ лодки, а выход за пределы мира сможет только помочь увидеть истинное положение вещей.

Что касается вопроса  - реален ли Будда для нас, или мы для Будды. Для великого множества существ этого мира Будда реален в разной степени или не реален совсем. Нереален для тех, кто его не знает. Его реальность размыта, нечетка для тех, кто только слышал о нем, но он реален для знающих Дхамму. Так, даже внутри этого мира, каждый видит и знает строго в соответствии со своей каммой. Кому суждено в этой жизни встретить Дхамму и вступить на путь - для того Будда возникает в его жизни. Кому не суждено, тот, даже прожив жизнь, а то и много жизней в том мире, где учил Будда - никогда о нем не узнает, никогда он не станет реальным для того существа. Для моего кота, например, живущего рядом со мной в квартире, где все пропитано Буддой и мыслями о Дхамме - Будда реален?

----------

Сергей Ч (15.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Да, действительно, сил уже нет смотреть на этот спор (рада, что Женя первая пожелала его прекратить, как известно, кто мудрее, тот и...)! 
Не думаю, что разные точки зрения на этот вопрос помешают кому-то из нас быть хорошими буддистами. 
А задуматься над чужими аргументами и поискать здравое зерно будет совсем не лишним (все участники дискуссии не случайные и далеко не глупые люди).

----------


## Zom

Зато из этой темы я для себя чётко понял, почему древние монахи начали заморачиваться с составлением Абхидхаммы и обширных к ней комментариев ))




> Для моего кота, например, живущего рядом со мной в квартире, где все пропитано Буддой и мыслями о Дхамме - Будда реален?


Если бы Будда случайно наступил ему на хвост, кот бы сразу всё понял .) Отбросил бы, так сказать, все сомнения, существует ли мир или не существует ))) (считайте это таким финальным мега-коаном ))

----------

Мира Смирнова (16.08.2013), Степан Т (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так же и этот мир, и лодка, и мы - они реальны, покуда мы в них вовлечены, являемся участниками и частью происходящего. И перестают быть таковыми, когда наше вдохновение, наша игра иссякает, декорации убраны, все расходятся по домам


Умер рыбак, и его любимая лодка стала просто грудой дерева. Что произошло? Перестала ли лодка быть реальной от того, что рыбака не стало? Вряд ли. Просто не стало того, кого  волновала эта груда дерева. Может даже найдётся тот, кому она покажется привлекательной, он вовлечется и станет её хозяином. ) Т.е. насчет вовлеченности, игры и декораций я полностью согласен. Но реальность это всё таки другое. Повторюсь, буддизм не отрицает реальность вещей, отрицаются качества, приписываемые  этим вещам вследствии неведения.
Неведение действует двоякими путями: положительно и отрицательно. С отрицательной стороны оно просто заграждает нам путь видения вещей, такими, какие они есть; оно образует облака ментальной темноты. С положительной стороны, оно создает в уме иллюзии, называемые искажениями. Из-за этих искажений, мы видим вещи в просто противоположном виде, в отличном от их настоящего вида.
Этими искажениями являются:

1.  искажение видения непривлекательного как привлекательного.
 2.  искажение видения приносящего стадания как радостного.
 3.  искажение видения непостоянного как постоянного.
 4.  искажение видения того, что не является самостью как самость.




> Вот так я вижу относительную реальность мира. Когда мы выходим из этой вовлеченности, мир перестает быть реальным, и, чаще всего, мы покупаем билет на другой спектакль, в соответствии со своим вкусом. Или, в лучшем случае, перестаем интересоваться театром.


Вот и я примерно так же понимаю относительную реальность мира:  когда мы например увлеченно смотрим спектакль или кино, то многое из этого представляется нам реальным, мы переживаем, смеемся и т.д. Но в любой момент мы можем посмотреть на всё это как на игру актеров, постановку, нереальность сюжета, и вовлеченность тут же прекращается. При это сам театр, и всё что к нему относится, не исчезает, а вот тот мир, в котором мы "побывали" и который нас волновал, прекращается. )




> Для моего кота, например, живущего рядом со мной в квартире, где все пропитано Буддой и мыслями о Дхамме - Будда реален?


Кто его знает? Будда так сказал: «Тот, кто видит Дхамму, тот видит меня». )

----------

Zom (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

А я всем участникам дискуссии благодарен за этот разговор. Тема не праздная, обсуждение глубокое, вдумчивое, позволяющее посмотреть на проблему с разных точек зрения.  Спасибо всем.

----------

Zom (15.08.2013), Аурум (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (16.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Для моего кота, например, живущего рядом со мной в квартире, где все пропитано Буддой и мыслями о Дхамме - Будда реален?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Кто его знает? Будда так сказал: «Тот, кто видит Дхамму, тот видит меня». )


Вот кого оказывается он видит  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (15.08.2013), Велеслав (18.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (16.08.2013), Федор Ф (16.08.2013)

----------

